# The Lovely Miss Toodles



## Daimon (Aug 22, 2006)

Took this photo of Jill several months ago. It's a little dark, moody, but a little different than the usual fare. Enjoy.

Kevin 

View attachment JillianS.jpg


----------



## SummerG (Aug 22, 2006)

Absolutley beautiful!!! :smitten:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 22, 2006)

Just gorgeous... stunning photo!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, breathtaking!!


----------



## starwater (Aug 22, 2006)

She looks great and her bra is fabulous. I'd love to have one like it.


----------



## Ivy (Aug 22, 2006)

this is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Aug 22, 2006)

its a breathtaking  :wubu: 

kisses

Dark_Hart :kiss2:


----------



## GPL (Aug 22, 2006)

She is a cutie and the lingerie looks sexy on her!

GPL.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 22, 2006)

I can't see her rack.

EDIT: Toodles *always* looks stunning. Always.


----------



## Daimon (Aug 22, 2006)

Jill used this for one her avatars; It's cropped from a nude study we did, but she's adamant about not posting them here...damn. As many of you know, Jill's very shy, but I know she's delighted by your comments. Thanks.

Kevin 

View attachment Jillavatar.jpg


----------



## jamie (Aug 22, 2006)

Gorgeous photo of a most lovely girl.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 22, 2006)

She's just lovely. She has the most beautiful arms!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 22, 2006)

This is a one of a kind picture, absolutely breathtaking. Tell Jill she's beautiful!


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I keep staring at the second photo and think I should've blended my blush better. I didn't even know he was going to put these on the internet.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Aug 22, 2006)

Wowwie!!! Look at you Ms. Jilly! Kevin, you did some great work, I love the lighting, creates a very intimate setting.
Just lovely! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## FEast (Aug 22, 2006)

These are lovely photos of the lovely Miss J. However, the only way I was able to view them was to lighten them in my photo program. The avatar currently looks like a black box, and the first photo can be barely seen. 

I doubt I'm the only one having this problem. Therefore, can you edit and repost them? Otherwise, Jillian's avatar will appear as a black box to many, and I doubt she wants that. And even if she does, we don't.  If you need help with this, if you'll send me copies of the original photos, I'll be happy to do it for you.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## altered states (Aug 22, 2006)

She's an angel, and your photo does her beauty justice.


----------



## Daimon (Aug 22, 2006)

FEast said:


> These are lovely photos of the lovely Miss J. However, the only way I was able to view them was to lighten them in my photo program. The avatar currently looks like a black box, and the first photo can be barely seen.
> 
> I doubt I'm the only one having this problem. Therefore, can you edit and repost them? Otherwise, Jillian's avatar will appear as a black box to many, and I doubt she wants that. And even if she does, we don't.  If you need help with this, if you'll send me copies of the original photos, I'll be happy to do it for you.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


 
Actually I wanted them that dark, esp. the second. I'm just not comfortable altering them right now...sorry. 

Kevin


----------



## seavixen (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh, I love seing artistic photos of beautiful women, and this is fantastically executed and stunning all around. I want to photograph Toodles too!  hehe 

Lovely lovely lovely, both of you


----------



## crazygrad (Aug 23, 2006)

beautiful photo
beautiful woman


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 23, 2006)

If not for my crappy monitor, I'm sure I'd be telling you these are lovely, Daimon and Toodles. Maybe I'll throw it in my viewer and lighten it for details, like the wank boys do.

Don't worry. It'll just be for my private viewing. Like the wank boys do.

But I can say from past experience, you are indeed the Man Ray and Lee Miller of the board. Keep posting 'em.


----------



## altered states (Aug 23, 2006)

Did y'all who can't see the photos try increasing the brightness on your monitors? Some people keep them darkish to prevent eyestrain. 

I sort of agree that the photos lose something when lightened.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 23, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> Did y'all who can't see the photos try increasing the brightness on your monitors? Some people keep them darkish to prevent eyestrain.


Mine's jacked all the way up. It's been a problem for a while, but I'm about to start a photo project that will require my replacing my whole system.


----------



## Mikey (Aug 23, 2006)

A little too dark, but quite lovely! If you can get the light parts to pop out a bit more, brightnesswise, it will be incredible. The shading is quite good!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 23, 2006)

I like the mood the darkness creates. I assumed it was intentional. You focus more on the illumination of the curves you do see. I don't know Miss T at all, I wish I did because I think she's super cool, but my impression is that she's very private - she doesn't post lingerie pics on the net on any regular basis anyway - and with that perception in mind, it seems like the perfect little glimpse into their private world. I love it. I loved BB's reference to Man Ray and Lee Miller.


----------



## Mikey (Aug 23, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I like the mood the darkness creates. I assumed it was intentional. You focus more on the illumination of the curves you do see. I don't know Miss T at all, I wish I did because I think she's super cool, but my impression is that she's very private - she doesn't post lingerie pics on the net on any regular basis anyway - and with that perception in mind, it seems like the perfect little glimpse into their private world. I love it. I loved BB's reference to Man Ray and Lee Miller.



I too like the darkness...but the light part is just too dark...I meant lightening it a notch or two...to you can see the curves and contrast better...and from what little I know of her she is indeed a private person who doesn't do cheesecake shots...and this is definitely an art shot...maybe its just my screen


----------



## mossystate (Aug 23, 2006)

I agree with TFG..that first picture is very nice the way it is.There is JUST the right amount of light going on there.It is a great blend of showing the 'erotic' and being very calming at the same time...very sweet picture.


----------



## seavixen (Aug 23, 2006)

Those of you who can't see these should really consider calibrating your monitors - not just to see these particularly lovely photos as they were intended, but to see *everything* as intended. Here is a site that will give you an idea of how off your monitor is, and if you google monitor calibration I'm sure you'll come up with some step by step instructions on and tools for fixing it. I used Adobe Gamma with my old CRT monitor, and my LCD is dead on without interference from me.

Brightness and contrast aren't always enough; if your monitor's hardware controls aren't much more useful than that, you'll probably need some software to tweak it further. That said, it's not necessarily how bright you get your monitor to go, but the interactions of brightness and contrast.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 23, 2006)

Very sexy. Very moody. The darkness of it makes me want to see more -- I love it.


----------



## GPL (Aug 23, 2006)

Daimon said:


> Took this photo of Jill several months ago. It's a little dark, moody, but a little different than the usual fare. Enjoy.
> 
> Kevin



Do you have more of her?
I think she deserves it to be admired by so many people. She is so pretty!

GPL.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 24, 2006)

seavixen said:


> Those of you who can't see these should really consider calibrating your monitors - not just to see these particularly lovely photos as they were intended, but to see *everything* as intended. Here is a site that will give you an idea of how off your monitor is, and if you google monitor calibration I'm sure you'll come up with some step by step instructions on and tools for fixing it. I used Adobe Gamma with my old CRT monitor, and my LCD is dead on without interference from me.
> 
> Brightness and contrast aren't always enough; if your monitor's hardware controls aren't much more useful than that, you'll probably need some software to tweak it further. That said, it's not necessarily how bright you get your monitor to go, but the interactions of brightness and contrast.


Seavixen, I know mommies aren't supposed to have favorites, but you are the absolute most helpful chica on this board. I've got a great cami and two pairs of boots that fit because of your recommendations, and now this. It may do no more than confirm my monitor's shot, but WHAT a great link. Soon's I get a few minutes, I'm on it.

Thank you _very_ much.


----------



## seavixen (Aug 24, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Seavixen, I know mommies aren't supposed to have favorites, but you are the absolute most helpful chica on this board. I've got a great cami and two pairs of boots that fit because of your recommendations, and now this. It may do no more than confirm my monitor's shot, but WHAT a great link. Soon's I get a few minutes, I'm on it.
> 
> Thank you _very_ much.



You're welcome! Huzzah, I like being helpful  I was able to get my monitor in decent enough working shape even when I was using an old, not-so-nice one.. you may have to download a software tool to help if you don't have Adobe products installed (Adobe Gamma is what I was using, but there are other things out there), but it's worth it to actually see things as they were intended.


----------



## Daimon (Sep 1, 2006)

To those who had trouble seeing the original images, I sincerely apologize, now that I understand why the images appeared darker on your monitors. Seems when I originally posted these, my monitor was set on a low resolution (832 X624), and I just recently set it to a higher res (1024 X768). Voila! the images darkened dramatically, esp. the smaller pic. So I'm reposting the images and again I'm sorry. 

Kevin 

View attachment Jillian.jpg


View attachment Jillavatar.jpg


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 1, 2006)

Gorgeous, Daimon. Very Amsterdam Chic.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 1, 2006)

Miss Toodles: Attractive despite sounding like a Beatrix Potter character.


----------



## Daimon (Sep 1, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Gorgeous, Daimon. Very Amsterdam Chic.



Dank u Bo Babe.


----------

